# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software) منقول : سبورت فلاشات Xiaomi - Mi

## salihmob

سبورت شامل وكامل لكل ما يخص فلاشات الشاومي
وبمختلف طرق التحميل
fastboot 
system upgrades
recovery upgrades    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## diesel23

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## tousgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## spiwell

*سبحان الله .. الحمد لله .. لا اله الا الله .. الله اكبر*      **

----------

